# Too bad everyone is so spread out



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I was just thinking about how cool it would be to somehow get some kind of tournament together that was just for people here on this forum. I think it would be a blast to get together with the guys on here and b.s. with everybody and get to hunt for a few days. Just too bad everyone is so spread out all over the country. There are people ranging from here in Mn(and Canada?) all the way down to ya'll's (did I get the accent right?) land in Texas. Just a thought I guess, but it would be a blast!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am up for it sounds like a good time!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been droppina(accent) bug in Chris's ear now for a while. We even talked about a state against state hunt on the honor system(Would require at least 2 members and pics) for prizes or at least braggin(accent ) rights.We all outta(accent0 come up with a plan and see what us fellars(accent) can do.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I'll help in any way I can!


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a cool idea.... one contest im in lets you send a picture from your phone.. they give a coad word and you have to have it in the picture so its hard to cheat.. new code everyday .... its fun and it works in a 450 mile area so you dont have to check in.. so weight doesnt matter quanity does


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

I think im the only one from Pa on here ...im only 2 hours from the atlantic ocean 37 hours to the hart of texas


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

trappertommy if you will scroll down to the states on the discussion page and click on Pa. state and you will find others from your state. Just FYI


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good time to me. I just need good notice. I've heard of people using playing cards to authenticate, but I like the words better.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think if we get ideas from everyone we could actually pull this off and have fun as well. Everyone needs to keep throwing ideas in the pot. Its starting to cook.LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Would definitely be the largest Family Get together anyone has ever attended!!


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

id be up for a state/state hunt on a weekend for braggin rights. money seems to take the fun out of it IMO


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

im in lets do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I'm hunting a local tournament this weekend. My little brother is my regular hunting partner but he will be out of town this weekend so I am going to take my brother-in-law with me. I took him out last week and he got his second coyote ever and now he is hooked. Hope we will have a good day, he's pretty excited!


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds good to me , ive never been in a compatition predator hunt . you guys or right it would be fun for bragging rights. it would give me a chance to learn more,(never to old to learn). as for as accents ,i dont have one everyone else talks funny though.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i say we do it i mean with me and ebbs and cat and soon to be chris we got you all beat bad and if i can get don up here i will make him an honarary coloradin


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> i say we do it i mean with me and ebbs and cat and soon to be chris we got you all beat bad and if i can get don up here i will make him an honarary coloradin


Colorado FTW!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i would play, could have different categories, most , heaviest, etc... or an average of how many coyotes per stand.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> i would play, could have different categories, most , heaviest, etc... or an average of how many coyotes per stand.


We want you Canadians in the mix, but can we not focus on weight, or number of coyotes per stand?







I just wanna have a chance at this thing! lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> We want you Canadians in the mix, but can we not focus on weight, or number of coyotes per stand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds like fun, guess you could make us use single shots, But the only thing I have in single is my pellet gun!!HA!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that a 20 mm? I believe you would have to use a Standard cal rifle as well and no metric volume calls! All Shots must be done in yards no meters. But we will allow you to miss and slide down hills in meters only. LOL Hey Hassel have a good day gotta head to work.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well we could make it one shot loaded.

I am game.

But I would rather you guys head over here for these smart, educated, hard to hunt, tail in the air, peeing on your tire dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you put your spare out for a decoy ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Do you put your spare out for a decoy ??


Tried it but they pulled a fast one on me...they sneeked in and moved my truck down the road into another parking spot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did they park it on it's side ? Maybe that's what happened in Colorado.


----------



## John 25-06 (Dec 22, 2010)

Im in to sounds like a challange and everybody is alway's up for a good one i know i am let me know what everybody desides.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

hey trapper i too am a pa boy southeastern about an hour west of philadelphia


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds like alot of fun but a might unfair to all the members in Colorado cause you know they grow them bigger in TEXAS


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea letum get that bighead thing happenen Roughneck it hurts more when ya goota tuck it between your legs. LOL


----------



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea,all YA'LL sounds like good people.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome luckyshot to the forum


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Did they park it on it's side ? Maybe that's what happened in Colorado.


Nah...no washouts deep enough.

Back in the day before locking steering collums. We kids would get together and push neighbors cars around or down the block at night. It was a good practical joke.

Welcome to the forum Luckyshot ! Tell us some of your stories !


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a really good time to me.


----------

